# Going to look at babies tomorrow.....PICS!!!



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 13, 2012)

I am very excited, I am going to look at babies tomorrow! Kiko/Boer cross. The reason I am so excited is....the sire, the Kiko, is a direct import from New Zealand and from Lookout Point Ranch here in Oregon.  The Boer side is also a well known Boer blood line. The ranch has many goats, and they are raised out on 300 hundred acres. The does this year produced many triplets and quads so she pulled some off to raise as bottle babies. Then I find out the owner is also the veterinarian that developed the new goat mineral that is absolutely THE best, especially for our area with our low selenium. I am wanting at least 2 doelings, maybe 3. WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 13, 2012)

I want to come!!! I want some doelings too...


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 13, 2012)

ohhh what fun...... Have a great time looking at goats, i never get tired of it myself 


GOOD LUCK.....Bring back 4 its a better number


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 13, 2012)

You know....I'm thinking 4 sounds like a good round number.......


----------



## Missy (Jun 13, 2012)

Congrats!!! Can't wait for pictures


----------



## elevan (Jun 13, 2012)

Missy said:
			
		

> Congrats!!! Can't wait for pictures


x2


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Jun 13, 2012)

So cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When you think about it, 4 goats sounds good but 5 is just fine too. lol

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please post pics when you get them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 13, 2012)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> You know....I'm thinking 4 sounds like a good round number.......


Four is a good number. I am aiming for four goats total...this year...    Can't wait to see pix.


----------



## hcppam (Jun 14, 2012)

How fun, they're so squeezable...Pics please!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 14, 2012)

Very exciting. Have a great time.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm home, with THREE BOKI'S!!!!  I got the ones that are a little older, they are down to 2 feedings a day and started on hay. One is dark red, with a small white paint spot, one is paint, white with a large brown spot on her hip and various other spots, and another paint with a dark leg. I will get pics soon, I am getting them settled in their new pen. I am SOOOO  EXCITED!  The Boer buck is a direct import from South Africa, she went and picked him out herself. And the Kiko buck is from Lookout Point Kikos. 
There are some who are still on their moms that will be ready July 12, and I am thinking, we are going to get a couple more. The size difference is quite a bit, they were weighed before they left and they are 10 to 14 pounds heavier than the two bottle babies I am feeding now, and only 3 to 5 days older than them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 14, 2012)

Yay


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats and


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 14, 2012)

So happy for you.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 15, 2012)

so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's the 3 of them together, still can't get a good shot of the one with the dark red leg, she is far right. They are already prolific weed eaters! 








Girl number 2, the paint. She is my second favorite.....





And this is Layla, the only one that I have named yet, she is also my favorite one of the group.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 15, 2012)

the are cuties


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 15, 2012)

Awwww..... I wanted more goats but I also worry about being tied down... what to do???


----------



## RPC (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice kids you got there. Good thing I have reached my limit or I might come take them off your hands for ya LOL


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hcppam (Jun 15, 2012)

SOOOOoooooo cute!  :bun


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am SO happy with them. Trigoat, these babies are bottle babies too. They were all trips or quads, and born within 5 to 7 days of when my other bottle babies were born. The red one is 10 pounds heavier than my original bottle babies, the paints are only 2 pounds less than her. So I was more impressed with their size, etc. for their age. I know the doe I bought was in a group of does, and they kind of threw her in the package, and she was supposed to be half Kiko/half Boer. She is registered and that is what her papers say, but she wasn't very big at all. Her kids were born pretty good size, about 8 pounds, I fed them 4 times a day til about a week ago, now they are down to 3 times a day. The kids I brought home, are already cut down to 2 times a day and eating hay pretty good, they nibble at grain. 
We'll see if the others catch up.....I hope so. I really wanted to keep the doeling.


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Jun 16, 2012)

...


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 17, 2012)

As of now, with the purchase of the 3 Boki's, 20 does/doelings. 2 bucklings, want to sell one of them. And 2  Boer bucks. 3 market wethers but I don't count them as they will be going to fair end of July. Sold 14 last month, and would like to keep it about right where it is now.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 17, 2012)

Forgot the 2 bucklings born last month.....they will be wethered and sold though.


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Jun 17, 2012)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> As of now, with the purchase of the 3 Boki's, 20 does/doelings. 2 bucklings, want to sell one of them. And 2  Boer bucks. 3 market wethers but I don't count them as they will be going to fair end of July. Sold 14 last month, and would like to keep it about right where it is now.


 I wish I could have that many goats


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 17, 2012)

OH WOW!!! Those look great, and very pretty i might add....

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 18, 2012)

I love them!  And I need to take more pics, and weigh them tomorrow. I swear they have gained weight already. They didn't slow down eating or show any stress for being moved to a new place. I still feed my first 2 bottle babies 3 times a day, so these got put back on 3 times too, they are only a few days older than my others anyway.


----------

